# Our New addition!



## Dadofthree (Aug 5, 2011)

Well as some of you might remember, our long long journey to bring a hedgie into our home is finally happening for our daughter! She has read and researched for almost 6 months now. She received all of her equipment and housing for Christmas. And now finally after 3 months of waiting and searching for an available quality hedgie he is coming home tomorrow. She is so excited as we all are. And without further delay here are the pictures from Shelly, the breeder of our little guy.


----------



## MLL389 (Mar 4, 2012)

oh my goodness how cute!!!!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my! Your daughter must be so excited!!!


----------



## KatelynAlysa (Nov 25, 2011)

SQUEE!
So adorable!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

I have just caught a horrible disease......fatal cuteness-itis. I am literally dying from cuteness overload.  Very cute!


----------



## mary ellen (Mar 1, 2011)

*He is too cute for words! Have you thought of a name for him yet? I'm so glad the wait will be over tomorrow and your daughter will finally get to bring him home. Be sure and post more pictures!*


----------



## Dadofthree (Aug 5, 2011)

Good Morning everyone. Today is the day. Flight will be landing around 6:00 pm eastern. Airport is about an hour away. Looks like it will be a beautiful day out for the drive up and back. We will post more pictures for sure as he gets comfortable. We can't overwelm him even though we would like too.  As for a name she does have one but it elludes me at the moment. I believe she said she wanted to hold him and see him to make sure the name was a proper fit for him. Crazy daughter...


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Precious!


----------



## pink-ster (Mar 3, 2012)

awww!! how old is he? Hes soo tiny! Let us know what the name is and how hes doing


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes! I remember when you first posted  I'm not creepy... :roll: Your baby is so sweet looking, I looooove squishy baby faces


----------



## Dadofthree (Aug 5, 2011)

So the little guy is home and took right to his cage. He is out exploring and already on the wheel. He isn't wasting any time. We are going to let him be all night and most of the day tomorrow as we work and my daughter has school. I'll snap some pictures tomorrow night as well. 

Oh and his age is 7 weeks old now. The pictures above were taken I believe when he was 5 weeks old.


----------



## pink-ster (Mar 3, 2012)

whats his name


----------



## Dadofthree (Aug 5, 2011)

A little update, I believe my daughter is leaning toward *Hogarth* for his name. She is a Harry Potter fan, but she wants to make sure the name fits his personality. His first night at home and he spent all night running on his Carolina Wheel! He loves that wheel. She did hold him for the first time tonight. Only took him about 1 minute to unball and start looking all around. I was able to take some pictures but we didn't want to stress him out with too much on his first outing.


----------



## Dadofthree (Aug 5, 2011)

Some pictures..


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is just precious! I see that little foot!!!


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Very adorable  Congrats!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Congratulations on the new addition!! He's absolutely precious!!


----------



## emtortat (Mar 15, 2012)

this is max congrats on your new hedgehog


----------

